# Parts for Stihl BR320L blower



## Alex Dade (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a Stihl BR320L blower. It fell off the shelf and the mount between the blower housing and the backpack broke. Anybody know where I can get a used replacement housing (I just need to side between the blower itself and the backpack)?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2016)

Need a pic I might have it


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 19, 2016)

I'll bet you want a picture of the part I need. I don't have it off the blower right now, but I can take it off and send it tomorrow.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2016)

here is the ipl see if you can find the parts and pm me the part number


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 19, 2016)

Yep - Part #8 on page 20


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Alex Dade said:


> Yep - Part #8 on page 20



Attention Alex Dade. The IPL shown in the post above from backhoelover is not for the BR 320 L. If you did choose the right item, then it is part 4203 701 0701 for the BR 320 L. I`ve attached a print from the fan housing of the BR 320 L that you can have a closer look.


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 20, 2016)

OK - On this diagram it would be part #15 -


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 20, 2016)

423 701 0701 Fan Housing, Outer


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 20, 2016)

That would be cheaper to get from dealer. Then having to pay for shipping


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 20, 2016)

Do you have one? If so, what would you charge for it not including shipping?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah I pretty sure. I'll have to look when I get home if it's not too late


----------



## Alex Dade (Jun 20, 2016)

I ordered one from a dealer for $74. Thanks for your help


----------

